# 1&1 - A pain in the ass?



## Neurodeamon (13. Juli 2004)

Eigentlich muss ich dazu sagen, das mir selbst bisher mit 1&1 keine Schwierigkeiten passiert waren. Ich verwalte jedoch für Freunde von mir einen Root-Server der regelmäßig alle 1-2 Monate überhaupt nicht erreichbar ist (von 1&1 gesperrt).

Der Stress fing an, als letztes Jahr der Vertragspartner, auf dessen Name der Server läuft, umgezogen ist. 1&1 sperrte urplötzlich das System und lange wußte niemand was los ist. Nach diversen Anrufen erfuhr ich dann, das der von mir in mühevoller Kleinarbeit konfigurierte und abgesicherte Server komplett gekillt wurde. Der alte Vertrag war nun nicht mehr gültig und 1&1 wollte plötzlich 20 Euro mehr Grundgebühr für einen neuen Server. Nach einigem Hickhack und bösen Worten meinerseits wurde die Grundgebür belassen, über ca. 70 Euro 'Einrichtungsgebühr' liessen die nicht mit sich reden.

Etwas später, nach weiterer zeitraubender Konfiguration und Absicherung (wer will schon einen Suse-Server?) war der Server plötzlich wieder gesperrt. Wie ich nach telefonischer Rückfrage herausfand, haben die eine falsche Kontonummer gehabt (wie das passiert ist, wusste natürlich niemand bei 1&1, vor der ganzen Aktion mit dem neuen Vertrag stimmte die Kontonummer doch noch ...?).

Wieder ein wenig später, ist der Server schon wieder gesperrt ... jetzt gibt es scheinbar das 1&1-Konto nicht mehr. Zumindest wurde das Geld nicht abgebucht - von 1&1 gibt es bisher nur schweigen.

Nach dem ganzen Theater bin ich als Admin ziemlich sauer. Einige der Leute vom Rootserver sind schon vor längerer Zeit ausgestiegen und haben sich Webspace bei anderen Hostern zugelegt und die Domains per KK-Antrag neu konnektieren lassen.

So langsam falle ich vom Glauben ab. Da kann ich nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens 1&1 empfehlen ... sondern nur noch verständnislos den Kopf schütteln.

Ihr möchtet nicht wissen wie viel Geld und Nerven das Kasperletheater jetzt schon gekostet hat ...
Ich nenne sowas geschäftschädigend ...

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Juli 2004)

N'Abend,

ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass ich da eine ein bisschen eigenwillige Meinung habe, obwohl es bestimmt auch einige gibt, die diese ebenfalls teilen. 

Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum ein versierter Admin wie du einen dedizierten Server von 1&1 mietest. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist - ja, wenn denn tatsächlich alles funktioniert - wirklich gut. Sollte es jedoch mal zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommen, merkt man, dass der Vertragspartner ein großes Unternehmen ist. Support steht nur eingeschränkt zur Verfügung bzw. lässt sich nur per 0190 / 0900 Mehrwertnummer erreichen (z.B. bei IPX).
Dass nun irgendwelche Kinderzimmerprovider Server bei Strato / 1&1 / IPX oder wo auch immer aufgrund minimaler Kosten mieten, leuchtet mir ja noch ein, jedoch werden es die Kunden derer auch baldigst merken, wenn der Server nicht zu erreichen ist und erst nach vielen Stunden oder sogar Tagen wieder verfügbar ist.

Ich kann jedem eigentlich nur raten, sich eigene Hardware zuzulegen und diese in einem *nahegelegenem* RZ unterstellen zu lassen. Was nützen mir die günstigsten Preise, wenn das RZ in München ist und ich in Flensburg wohne? Auch dort wäre ich auf externe Dienstleister angewiesen ....  und damit von anderen abhängig.

Ich selbst habe mich gegen Düsseldorf / Frankfurt und für Hannover als RZ-Standort entschieden, weil ich so innerhalb kürzester Zeit, sollte die Hardware tatsächlich mal den Geist aufgeben, im RZ sein und diese auswechseln kann. Alles andere halte ich bei Providern Kunden gegenüber nicht für vertretbar.

P.S.: Falls Interesse am Standort Hannover besteht, können wir ja mal telefonieren ... ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum ein versierter Admin wie du einen dedizierten Server von 1&1 mietest. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist - ja, wenn denn tatsächlich alles funktioniert - wirklich gut.*


Ich habe den auch nicht gemietet, nur bereit erklärt ihn kostenlos zu verwalten 
Was man halt so für Freunde macht .... 
Ich selbst bin zufrieden mit meinem Webspace bei Hosteurope 



> *P.S.: Falls Interesse am Standort Hannover besteht, können wir ja mal telefonieren ... ;-) *


Hmmm ... hmmm ... ich melde mich 

Nochmal zum Rootserver:
Es war meiner Meinung nach die günstigste Alternative. Es werden einige Dienste auf dem Server benötigt, die sonst nicht so ohne weiteres bei normalem Webspace zu bekommen sind, bzw. nur als extra Dienst mit Aufpreis. Und letztes Jahr war der Miet-Preis von 30 Euro bei 1&1 wirklich nicht zu toppen. Also habe ich den empfohlen. Jetzt mache ich mir deshalb wirklich Vorwürfe. Wie schon erwähnt, sonst hatte ich mit 1&1 nie Probleme: Habe ich schon vielen Usern empfohlen .. mittlerweile empfehle ich lieber Domainbox ...


----------

